# Tahoe next week



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I am heading out next week and I am trying to figure out what the lest sh*ty resort is right now with the conditions. I have been to about all of them out there and it appears that Heavenly has the most terrain but they want $99 for a ticket. That is crazy with only 18 trails open.

Any suggestions or tips other then stay home.:thumbsdown:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

judoant said:


> I am heading out next week and I am trying to figure out what the lest sh*ty resort is right now with the conditions. I have been to about all of them out there and it appears that Heavenly has the most terrain but they want $99 for a ticket. That is crazy with only 18 trails open.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips other then stay home.:thumbsdown:


CO has snow, don't come here theres rampant drug use.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

judoant said:


> I am heading out next week and I am trying to figure out what the lest sh*ty resort is right now with the conditions. I have been to about all of them out there and it appears that Heavenly has the most terrain but they want $99 for a ticket. That is crazy with only 18 trails open.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips other then stay home.:thumbsdown:


For $99 Heavenly sucks at 100% open! Especially for boarders. Lots of flat areas. It's absolutely beautiful, no doubt. I always recommend people visit if they have plenty of time, because it IS really cool to stand up top and see the snow-covered Sierra mountains to your left and the brown desert to your right. And the California trail is long and fun. But unless they get dumped on soon, most of the steeps will still be closed. And it is super touristy, crowded as hell and full of kooks.


----------



## Swimqt (Dec 26, 2013)

I really enjoyed Kirkwood last time we went. I think it's one of my favorites. But I'm waiting until snow, it's terrible right now.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Kirkwood is one of my favorites also. I am trying to get a gauge on what is best right now given the terrible conditions. My arrangements are made and can not be changed or I would go somewhere else.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Swimqt said:


> I really enjoyed Kirkwood last time we went. I think it's one of my favorites. But I'm waiting until snow, it's terrible right now.


Don't mention it. It's summer weather here.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Don't mention it. It's summer weather here.


Yup. Kirkwood, like all of Tahoe, is basically in summer mode


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there any change coming up? I am going to be out there the first week of Feb.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

:icon_scratch:


The Tahoe Daily Snow on December 31st 2013 | OpenSnow


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Northstar is the ONLY resort worth going to right now, and even then they are losing coverage like none other.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Well your outlook looks craptastic and I am officially worried that my trip is going to be a downer.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Karpediem said:


> Well your outlook looks craptastic and I am officially worried that my trip is going to be a downer.


Here is a positive way to look at it...our first trip to Tahoe was in early January. It was "bad" according to the locals. None of them would even go out. Everywhere we went they were apologizing to us for the sucky conditions. It was horrible, they said. Heavenly was only half open, bare rocks and dirt all over the place. But what WAS open was absolutely great for us Vermont riders! Like, 4" of powder...they called that ice, not worth going out on. But despite lots of closed terrain, it was still a great time, and we've gone back just about every winter since, even increasing out vacation time to two weeks because one weeks just never seems like enough.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

good (but not fantastic) conditions in Kirkwood, Tahoe. My best Contour video, 2 seasons ago.


----------



## Swimqt (Dec 26, 2013)

Have you seen this site? Lake Tahoe Ski & Snow Report | OnTheSnow.com

That will help you plan. You'll still have fun so don't be down about it. We're just kind of cranky out here because we aren't seeing tthe conditions we want.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Swimqt said:


> Have you seen this site? Lake Tahoe Ski & Snow Report | OnTheSnow.com
> 
> That will help you plan. You'll still have fun so don't be down about it. We're just kind of cranky out here because we aren't seeing tthe conditions we want.


and also because it's the driest year o record... and the second no-snow season. But yes if you can stand riding a thin layer of man made snow go for it. Bring asspads. ;-)


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> good (but not fantastic) conditions in Kirkwood, Tahoe. My best Contour video, 2 seasons ago.


THE WAVE! My favorite spot at Kirkwood! Never any crowds, and the run-out through the woods is just awesome. Man...I miss the place! No trip to Tahoe for me this year.


----------



## Swimqt (Dec 26, 2013)

And how is that helpful?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Swimqt said:


> And how is that helpful?


Just showing how good it can be...and how much O miss riding that slope. Which sadly is just dirt and rocks right now.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Im flying out to tAho northstar resort in 3 days..... Is it a waste of time? Im reading reviews that there is barely any snow there at this time.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is not great in Tahoe now unfortunately. If you can change plans Colorado is firing at the moment. Kind of been a slow start in the Western US so far. Not horrible but not amazing either. Well unless you are in Tahoe then it sucks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Talked to my neighbor, she just got back from visiting family in Tahoe...idk which hill...they did 1 day on the ribbon of thin man-made...she said it sucked big balls except for sitting outside and drinking beer in the sun.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

yeah, i am suppose to go in two weeks, and i am thinking of canceling. i just called a buddy who was suppose to meet me up there, and told him he should come this way and we will just ride CO. it sucks this was going to be my first tahoe trip…butt fuck if kirkwood only has an 18in base it isn't worth the hassle of going


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there another mountain worth going thats drivable
From northstar? Wer renting a car


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

May be going to tahoe tomorrow. I haven't done any snowboarding yet this season and seriously cant wait any longer..

what would be the best resort right now?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are not going to get in a car and drive anywhere around Tahoe that has better snow. Unless a storm rolls through. Maybe a longer wrod. 

Then again from Northstar you might be able to be in Salt Lake City in around six to seven hours. Good snow there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Then again from Northstar you might be able to be in Salt Lake City in around six to seven hours. Good snow there.


I moved to Tahoe for Six weeks, last year. After two weeks of misery, I did just that. Chased a storm in SLC and had 3 of my top 10 days all season! Tahoe is, again, terribly hurting. If you're going to Tahoe, I suggest taking a drive down to Yosemite or Sonoma.


----------

